# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 29 gallon, updated 11/14/2003



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Any ideas, comments, or suggestions please. The link to my tank pics are here in this other thread in aquascaping. Thanks!

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile

[This message was edited by George Willms on Mon November 03 2003 at 05:31 AM.]

[This message was edited by George Willms on Mon November 24 2003 at 04:04 AM.]


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Any ideas, comments, or suggestions please. The link to my tank pics are here in this other thread in aquascaping. Thanks!

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile

[This message was edited by George Willms on Mon November 03 2003 at 05:31 AM.]

[This message was edited by George Willms on Mon November 24 2003 at 04:04 AM.]


----------



## Dr.T. (Jul 23, 2003)

What's the secret to the keeping the red plants red?? K+???

Jeff (Dr.T.)
---------------------------
Tank info in profile
29 gallon tank (updated: 9/21/03)
65 gallon tank (updated: 9/21/03)


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Pretty much what everyone here says, low nitrates 5-10ppm and enough iron. I've found that they like phosphates, I wasn't dosing it at first and when I started the reds picked up quite a bit. I think I need to play more with the dosing to get my stellata to color up.

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## Dr.T. (Jul 23, 2003)

My 65 gallon (3WPG) is quite tall, and I've often thought it was just an issue with how much light is reaching my red plants (generally not very tall plants). I have a decent fish load, so my nitrates are usually around 10 ppm or so. My tap water blows, and I use straight RO water. Although I reconstitute it, I do not add extra nitrates, nor do I add phosphates.

I've never tested my phosphates, but my guess is that there is enough provided by the food that I am adding to the tank. After getting over my initial algae issues, I really am hesitant to add more phosphates.

Jeff (Dr.T.)
---------------------------
Tank info in profile
29 gallon tank (updated: 9/21/03)
65 gallon tank (updated: 9/21/03)


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I've found that in a well-planted and established plant tank excess phosphate doesn't tend to cause algae. In my 45, my phosphate reads more than 5 ppm, with no nuisance algae except some on the glass. It was consistently reading 0 ppm in the 29, so that's why I started adding.

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Latest update:









I moved the positions of the crypts (believe they are C. wendtii on the left) and the red temple, also pulled some of the crypts out. Plan on removing some more of the jungle (which consists of C. spiralis, retrospiralis, balansae, and A. crispus) on the right there and transferring it to my 45 as soon as I get some better lighting. I'm thinking of leaving one big retrospiralis in the back corner to give me some floating long leaves, but am unsure what to put in front of it there. Any suggestions?

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's my latest:










George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That looks really nice George!


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Good work, much better aquascape as well as photo quality.

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Better photo quality is thanks to a new (used) digicam. (thanks James!!) Better aquascape thanks to everyone here.









George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Very nice, George!

I like your Eusteralis.
Is that tonina in the right? If it is, hope to see it again in a few weeks







.

Sven


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

Good job George.

What happened to Marsilea ?

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Sven,

thanks on the E. stellata, I just got it to color up, and it is doing very well now. I started with about 5 stems and have between 15 and 20 right now. It is Tonina on the right there, I'm hoping it will do well. I just put it in about a week ago and I'm waiting to see how it adjusts.

Jay,

Thanks and the marsilea is in both my 5.5 and my 45. Not much room for it in the foregournd on my 29.










George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Latest pic: Nov. 14, 2003:










George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------

